# Roos or pullets?



## Youknowmyname57 (Aug 9, 2012)

These three babies are from my white silkie rooster and white/tan d'uccle hen. Can anyone tell if they are roos or hens? THANKS!

Sorry about the double pic!

Donna


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Two ros and one hen. The one with black feet is the hen


----------



## Youknowmyname57 (Aug 9, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of. They are all very sweet and loving so I hope that the little roos keep getting along with eachother as well as with their daddy--or they'll have to go. Thank you!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I have NO expertise, but I am going to hazard a guess - let me know if I turn out to be wrong! (I take it well, it's all about learning). I'm saying 2 hens and 1 roo. and I'm not sure about the roo. My reasons for the hens? Both of the ones with the mostly black heads, show rounded feathers on saddle and hackles. Can't really see that detail on the 3rd, so it's hard to say. Done guessing.


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

2 roosters and 1 hen.
Don't expect them to get along when they get grown.


----------



## Youknowmyname57 (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree that if one of the lighter ones happen to be a hen it would be the darker headed one. The comb and wattles on that one aren't quite as large. Hoping!!! Thanks!


----------



## Youknowmyname57 (Aug 9, 2012)

I can only hope they get along. My silkie rooster raised one chick (not his) from a baby--slept with his neck draped over the baby's head--but as soon as that chick got to be about 6 months old he started beating the crap out of my Chicka. I had to give him away.

Just saw the two lighter ones chest fighting...I'm guessing that means 2 roos for sure!


----------

